# DCC Single Track Section



## ozbob999 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am planning a DCC layout with 2 tracks running trains in opposite direction.
However I have a single track spiral section and am not sure how DCC would manage this situation and how would I need to manage the single track section. 
Does this section need to be treated in a similar manner as for a reverse loop.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Only if it laps back onto itself. Map out your positive and negative rails and trace them around - so long as the polarity doesn't reverse (i.e. the negative rail comes back to contact the positive rail) you are just looking at standard wiring.

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/track/ss/Reverse-Loops_2.htm

The beauty of DCC is the direction the train travels has nothing to do with the wiring in the track. The decoder takes care of that. Wire both tracks with the same configuration of pos/neg rail so that things don't cross up.


----------



## ozbob999 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Scott.
As there will be no change of polarity then all should be OK from that aspect. I think the main issue now is how to manage trains wanting to enter the single section from both ends at the same time. Some sort of automated staff control? or track sections at the entry turnouts managed through signal status.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

There are train detection circuits available as well as active signalling available for DCC systems. I've never used them but my father's train club uses them quite a bit. You'd program which trains would get priority, then the others would stop on the designated siding until the priority train passes.

Or you can just do it manually. The DCC system I have will control up to 5 trains at a time, but you have to switch between units to command them. (i.e. you switch to Train B and train A continues to do whatever the last command you gave it was.)


----------



## ozbob999 (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the idea of detection and signalling control as I am have slow reaction time and think I would finish up with both trains heading for a collision, 
thanks again for your feedback.. Bob


----------

